# Spring has Sprung!



## limuhead (Mar 9, 2013)

Just went out and fertilized (using K-lite now) this morning. Couldn't help but notice buds popping and new growths pretty much on everything. Anyone else having this problem???

:drool:


----------



## wjs2nd (Mar 9, 2013)

I've got a lot of new growth. :clap: However, most of my orchids are fall blooming. I'll have 2 Neofinetias that will bloom in 2-3 months.


----------



## SlipperFan (Mar 9, 2013)

ity: You poor thing!


----------



## gonewild (Mar 9, 2013)

Wildflowers and trees are blooming does that count?


----------



## Clark (Mar 9, 2013)

While K-lite may be a positive thing (and we have been using for a year now), the inside of the house during winter, is a vile enviroment for most of our collection.
Looks like the neos will be outside soon...


----------



## abax (Mar 9, 2013)

Ha! Better than that...I have about thirty Phal. species and primaries in
full bloom. Makes my heart glad just to sit in my greenhouse and admire.
Oh, two or three Paphs. in bloom and spotted a bud coming along nicely
this morning. nana nana naaaanaaaa, limu! ;>)


----------



## limuhead (Mar 10, 2013)

Wait 'til I post a few pics of my Dendrobium chitimae in a few days, then we'll see who says 'nana nana naaaanaaa' oke:


----------



## Ozpaph (Mar 10, 2013)

look forward to your photos


----------



## abax (Mar 11, 2013)

Oh boy, me too! I can't grow Dens. at all and have to enjoy other people's
Dens. I'll still probably say nana nana naaanaaa, but with respect!

I'm considering moving to Maui, do you have any recommendations. I'd
rather be a bit higher than the beach area. Is there any privacy to be
had in the area?


----------



## Justin (Mar 11, 2013)

i saw a bunch of galanthus blooming here in Columbus, OH yesterday. So spring is starting here.


----------



## Heather (Mar 11, 2013)

My Iris are getting close, if the dogs don't trample them all first! May cut a few and bring them in instead.


----------



## NYEric (Mar 11, 2013)

abax said:


> I'm considering moving to Maui, do you have any recommendations. I'd
> rather be a bit higher than the beach area. Is there any privacy to be
> had in the area?


 Really!?!? How does this happen?!


----------



## abax (Mar 12, 2013)

Well Eric, one just packs up one's "stuff" and the critters and get on a
plane or cargo ship and GO. Actually, I have a friend who owns property
on Maui and I'm trying to talk him into selling it since he lives in CA and
rarely goes there. He's currently leasing the property. I want to buy him
out. My only reservation is it's beach front and somewhat crowded. I don't like neighbors. I want privacy and warm weather!

Heather, I've already cut a few daffs. and brought them in to enjoy and for the same
reason...dog stomping. Are you growing crested or Siberian? Why is it that dogs decide
to run through flower beds when they can run acres of land AROUND them???? It's a
mystery.


----------



## NYEric (Mar 12, 2013)

How are you going to take your orchids? Silly question of course, they grow on trees in Hawaii!


----------



## abax (Mar 13, 2013)

Not a silly question, Eric. I've been pondering that myself. I have a nephew with a plane, an eight passenger Cessna, that I can fill up as long
as there's only me on the flight...and pilot...and money to pay for fuel.
My orchids go where I go. Husband, critters and "stuff" will go cargo ship...
which ain't a bad trip at all.


----------



## limuhead (Mar 13, 2013)

abax said:


> Oh boy, me too! I can't grow Dens. at all and have to enjoy other people's
> Dens. I'll still probably say nana nana naaanaaa, but with respect!
> 
> I'm considering moving to Maui, do you have any recommendations. I'd
> ...



If you are considering moving to Maui I would reconsider. I live on Oahu, have been to Maui, Kauai, and the island of Hawaii (aka The Big Island). I have found that Maui is rediculously overpriced and the people there are, in my opinion rude compared to everywhere else I have been in the state. Don't get me wrong, I know a lot of great people on Maui who are full of the Aloha spirit, but for every one person who is nice there are 100 that are full of themselves, and full of **** too. If I was going to move, anywhere in the world it would be the Big Island. It is bigger than all of the other islands combined and very uncrowded. Besides, for what you would pay for a 1 bdrm condo with upity neighbors on Maui you could get a 10 acre farm above Hilo...


----------



## Linus_Cello (Mar 13, 2013)

And aren't most of the commercial orchid growers on the Big Island?


----------



## limuhead (Mar 13, 2013)

Linus_Cello said:


> And aren't most of the commercial orchid growers on the Big Island?



Yes, there are quite a few on the Big Island, and there are a lot on Oahu as well. The East side of Hawaii arounf the Haumakua coast and Hilo is beautiful. The only thing I don't like about going to Hilo is coming home...


----------



## The Orchid Boy (Mar 13, 2013)

Spring has sprung in my house with 2 phals, 1 paph, and 1 catt in bloom and 4 phals in bud and 2 paphs in spike. Everything else seems to be growing like crazy, especially my sanderianum. It is putting out a new leaf and filling the pot with roots. Outside there is still snow and the crocuses and tulips are just starting to pop up.


----------



## NYEric (Mar 13, 2013)

abax said:


> Not a silly question, Eric. I've been pondering that myself. I have a nephew with a plane, an eight passenger Cessna, that I can fill up as long
> as there's only me on the flight...and pilot...and money to pay for fuel.
> My orchids go where I go. Husband, critters and "stuff" will go cargo ship...
> which ain't a bad trip at all.


Um, you won't be able to import anything into Hawaii w/out paperwork,


----------



## abax (Mar 14, 2013)

I was afraid of that. Oh hell...*slapping forehead*

but...but...my friend's property is on Maui that I want to buy at a very good
price if I can talk him into selling...about two acres on the beach with a
just reno'ed main house and rental cottage. Limu you can visit me and be my only friend. I generally ignore neighbors anyway.


----------



## NYEric (Mar 14, 2013)

All you have to do is plant some palm trees and bamboo around the perimeter and instant privacy! 

BTW, I am thinking of expating upon retirement but I wouldn't be able to bring my phrags to South America!


----------



## cnycharles (Mar 14, 2013)

abax said:


> I was afraid of that. Oh hell...*slapping forehead*
> 
> but...but...my friend's property is on Maui that I want to buy at a very good
> price if I can talk him into selling...about two acres on the beach with a
> just reno'ed main house and rental cottage. Limu you can visit me and be my only friend. I generally ignore neighbors anyway.



well, you could get him to sell to you, and then sell it to someone else, and then move to the other island. you can have your plants and a nursery and i'll work for you!  I would love to grow orchids and hawaiian tree ferns, coffee, macadamia etc


----------



## Rick (Mar 14, 2013)

abax said:


> Oh boy, me too! I can't grow Dens. at all and have to enjoy other people's
> Dens. I'll still probably say nana nana naaanaaa, but with respect!



Angela when was the last time you tried a Dendro.

I've never had to much problem with them in the past, but now the handful I've been playing with seem pretty easy.


----------



## abax (Mar 15, 2013)

I have a Den. or two, but they just barely grow and I haven't noticed either
blooming. I think it's lack of light. My greenhouse is shaded by lots of
trees in the summer and winter is just gray and cloudy on the Cumberland
Plateau. That's one of the reasons I gradually got rid of my higher light
plants and switched to Paphs. and Phals. primarily.

Charles, I hope someone shoots me in the head if I ever even consider running a
business again! It's highly over-rated.


----------



## SlipperFan (Mar 15, 2013)

Sounds a lot like Michigan...


----------



## abax (Mar 16, 2013)

Are you on the Upper Peninsula, Dot? I've been reading several books by
Jim Harrison about the area. Very interesting place.


----------



## SlipperFan (Mar 17, 2013)

abax said:


> Are you on the Upper Peninsula, Dot? I've been reading several books by
> Jim Harrison about the area. Very interesting place.



No -- I couldn't survive up there! Way more snow and cold than I can take!


----------

